# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Божество Угра Нарасимха дева в доме грихастх.

## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Харе Кришна дорогие вайшнавы! Есть ли возможность получить здесь ответ от опытных пуджари или других опытных, старших преданных на вопрос? Очень хотелось бы спросить у Маяпурских пуджари (братья, ученики Шрилы Прабхупады). 
В доме у грихастх уже около 14 лет стоит это божество. На коленях у Нрисимхи лежит Хираньякашипу, рядом стоит Прахлада с гирляндой. Божество большое, литье, высотой см 10-15. Божеству  не поклоняются, есть только предложение бхоги всему алтарю. Я не однократно слышал, что грихастхам не нужно или нельзя поклоняться форме Угра Нрисимхи. Хотелось бы мнение авторитетных преданных услышать. Можно или нет и почему если нет. Жена говорит( у кого УН) что как только Он появился, у них ушёл бизнес (небольшой) машина, сейчас есть тяжёлая работа и может быть средний достаток.  Я говорю - отдай божество брахмачяриям или ещё кому нужно,, мы же слышали что грихастхам нельзя, поклоняться, но он не хочет  :smilies:  говорит подумаю. Оно конечно может связано, а может и нет, кто его знает...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пока ждете ответ от пуджари, вот отрывок лекции Радханатха Свами: 


«После явления Господа Нарасимхадева там появился Брахма. Как вы помните, Нарасимха Бхагаван был настолько свиреп, что вызывал страх повсюду во Вселенной. Тогда полубоги приблизились к Брахме: «Сделай, пожалуйста, что-нибудь, чтобы успокоить Господа». Брахма ответил: «Я не могу приблизиться к этой форме Кришны». Даже Лакшми не могла приблизиться к Нему. Она не признавала своего мужа в этом настроении Угра-Нарасимхи. Тогда Брахма подошел к Прахладе и попросил: «Успокой, пожалуйста, Господа». Прахлада Махараджа предстал перед Господом и поклонился Ему. И как только Господь увидел Прахлада, Он сразу же явил Свою радость». 

_______________

Если порассуждать, что получается: домохозяева нуждаются в благословениях Лакшми, но Она не признает Вишну в Его свирепой форме. Грихастхи служат дома Божеству в отличии от брахмачарьев вместе, и жена является представительницей Лакшми. И если это не учитывать, возникает раса-бхаса.

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Спасибо Раджа Кумари!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да не за что... но мне кажется, что Божество Угра-Нрисимхи должно быть без Прахлады? 
С Прахладой - это уже Прахлада-Нрисимха.

_________________




> Вот некоторые подробности, касающиеся формы Нрисимхи, различных поз и положений, в котрых его изображают как в Ишвара-самхите, так и в других подобных текстах.
> 
> Нрисимху – львиное воплощение изображают по-разному: сидящим или стоящим, свирепым или кротким, одного или сопровождаемого спутниками в различных сочетаниях. Обычно Его изображают с головой льва и телом человека. 
> 
> В самом свирепом Своем виде он имеет три огромных глаза; пасть с устрашающими клыками разверста; густая грива вздыблена, а могучий хвост раздирает землю. У Него острые когти, и на коленях Он держит разорванное тело демона (если сидит). Чаще всего Он светлого или белого цвета, но может быть и желтым, или же Его первоначальный цвет скрыт, потому что Он запачкан кровью. Иногда Его окружает огненный нимб. В большинстве случаев Он изображен со священным шнуром упавита и многочисленными украшениями. Обычно Его изображают с четырьмя руками, в которых Он держит шанкху и чакру, но бывают изображения и с двумя, восемью, шестнадцатью и более руками, также украшенными разнообразными драгоценностями и держащими различные атрибуты. 
> 
> В самом кротком Своем образе Он может представать с какими-то признаками йогических наклонностей, держащим различные принадлежности соответственно числу Его рук. Его могут сопровождать супруга, Прахлада Махарадж, либо Брахма и другие.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Да Он с четырьмя руками, двумя разрывает Хираньякашипу в двух других держит... в одной .... не не помню что.  А Прахлад стоит отдельным мурти. А Хираньякашипу слитно С Нрисимхой. Хотя если смотреть спереди кажется что Хираньякашипу можно снять с колен, выглядит будто он тоже отдельно отлит и просто его положили на колени  :smilies:   Я даже спросил, можно ли Хираньякашипу убрать с колен?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В виде изображения на алтаре это наша стандартная картинка... даже и побольше рук. Но у них мурти трехмерное, и неясно, инсталлированное или нет. Инсталляцию проводят даже простым киртаном, но потом надо поддерживать стандарт... и это высокий, брахманический уровень, т.е. стабильность в арчане должна быть... По сути дела, на поклонение такому Божеству надо обязательно благословения у гуру спрашивать. Мурти требует поклонения. Насколько я знаю, это неправильно, если оно просто присутствует на алтаре. Их ваяют для арчаны... а если процесса арчаны нет, Божеств "укладывают спать", убирают.

----------


## Амира

А кто из знатоков может подсказать к какой форме относится эта форма Нрисимхи? Он стоит в полный рост, рот его раскрыт в рычании, сзади капющон Ананта Шеши. Четыре руки. В трёх он держит Сударшана чакру, раковину и булаву, четвертая направлена ладонью вперед для благословения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если рычит, свиреп - то Угра-Нрисимха. 
Две руки благословляют бхакт (обычно присутствуют атрибуты лотос и раковина), две угрожают демонам (чакра и булава).

Если восседает умиротвореннный (шанта), с Прахладом на коленях или Лакшми на коленях - то  Йога-Нрисимха.

----------


## Амира

Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Стихи Шримад-Бхагаватам по теме 
Песнь 7 Наука о Боге
Глава 9 Прахлада успокаивает Господа Нрисимхадеву молитвами 

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/9/1 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/9/2

----------

